# Got some sounds now



## dindin (Jul 1, 2011)

love the box


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

dindin said:


> love the box


Thanks. Sounds good for a small box.


----------



## alexhdz321 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Sub*

Did you install it all yourself? Im just wondering where you ran your wires.
I did my own install but I am more of a bass head, if you know what I mean :wink:


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

i installed one 12in in the trunk sounds good but now my stock ls speakers just dont seem to be as good any recommendations for better sounds quality ps was my first system


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I've found the stock speakers to be plenty for me. They definitely don't overpower but I feel they are good enough after I added a sub.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

how much did all the speaker run you? im interested in putting 6x9's and a sub into my cruze.


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

I'm running two 12's, but they suck- it's a visonik setup, just cuz it was cheap. It is a clean install though, and it works for what the wife wants...


----------



## J-Man0079 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hey, did any of you encounter your front speakers cutting in and out when the volume is high?

Over the weekend I was on the highway with the windows down and I had the Rosen stereo cranked to level 25 volume. I noticed that while the music was playing, the audio from the fronts would cut out for about 4 seconds then turn back on. Now I figured maybe because it was hot out but I don't know...


----------



## boats4life (May 28, 2011)

J-Man0079 said:


> Hey, did any of you encounter your front speakers cutting in and out when the volume is high?
> 
> Over the weekend I was on the highway with the windows down and I had the Rosen stereo cranked to level 25 volume. I noticed that while the music was playing, the audio from the fronts would cut out for about 4 seconds then turn back on. Now I figured maybe because it was hot out but I don't know...


No, but I did have some clipping issues with my amp- The subwoofers would shut off at high volume. This turned out to be a combination of my amp just not being compatible with the system, and my factory stereo was putting out DC voltage when it shouldn't have been...


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

alexhdz321 said:


> Did you install it all yourself? Im just wondering where you ran your wires.
> I did my own install but I am more of a bass head, if you know what I mean :wink:


No I didn't. In all my other cars I do all the install, this time I took it to Best Buy. My Labor Day weekend was jammed packed, so I took the easy route!


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> how much did all the speaker run you? im interested in putting 6x9's and a sub into my cruze.


Pioneer 6x9's were $59.99 marked down from $89.99 and the box was $149.00.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

so the box came with the subs?


----------



## cvan44 (Aug 18, 2011)

Cruz3r said:


> so the box came with the subs?


Yup.


----------



## Cruz3r (Jul 13, 2011)

nice. Im gonna have to follow your lead on this one haha get two 6x9's but ill prob get a nice 12" sub...im a kid if ya kno what i mean


----------

